# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Trouble sexing wean rats

## j94712

I did google on how to sex young rats, and found multiple great thread about this top. But i'm still having a hard time sexing them when i try to wean them off and put them into grow up tubs. Any tips about how i can for sure tell their sex? :Bowdown:

----------


## satomi325

Females have nipples. Males do not. This is easily seen on their lower bellies. 
Their genital to anal distance is also different. Females have a very short distance between the vaginal opening and anal opening. The male has a further distance between the penis and anus. Not to mention his scrotal sac will drop at around 4-5 weeks of age. So you could always just wait for that to happen before splitting the litter.


Around 3 weeks of age.
Female:


Male:


5 week olds
Female:


Male:


Those pictures are from this forum. It shows a pretty good guide of how to sex rats.
http://australianratforum.com/forum/...ustrated-Guide

http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.p...xing-Baby-Rats

----------

DooLittle (02-10-2014),j94712 (02-10-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-14-2014),PitOnTheProwl (02-14-2014),_Rhasputin_ (02-14-2014)

----------


## j94712

ok so for the distance, do you just eye ball it? or just compare with other rats with the same age. I find this to be pretty tricky.

----------


## DooLittle

What Satomi said.  You will get an eye, and get used to what you are seeing.  My 10 year old can now sex rats.

----------

j94712 (02-10-2014)

----------


## satomi325

Yes, I eyeball the distance. It's something that you learn with experience. So keep looking and comparing your rats. It will be easier with time.
And IDing a male is a lot easier when their balls have dropped. Females are a lot easier as pinks or fuzzies because their nipples are pretty prominent. It's the ages of 3-4 weeks that can be tricky.

----------

j94712 (02-10-2014)

----------


## iamratpimp

In my head every time I sex a rat i still subconsciously ask myself if that's enough room for balls to grow later. I don't know if that's crude or not to say, but I hear myself think this literally every time I do it even though it takes half a second at this point

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Females have nipples. Males do not. This is easily seen on their lower bellies. 
> Their genital to anal distance is also different. Females have a very short distance between the vaginal opening and anal opening. The male has a further distance between the penis and anus. Not to mention his scrotal sac will drop at around 4-5 weeks of age. So you could always just wait for that to happen before splitting the litter.
> 
> 
> Around 3 weeks of age.
> Female:
> 
> 
> Male:
> ...


It is still rather disturbing to me how quickly you an post photos of rat's junk?  :Confused: 

OP, once you get use to seeing them and a little confidence it will come easier.  :Good Job:

----------


## satomi325

> It is still rather disturbing to me how quickly you an post photos of rat's junk? 
> 
> OP, once you get use to seeing them and a little confidence it will come easier.


Some of the best ways to learn anything is with a visual. Just showing the op what to look for since he was unsure.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rhasputin

Nipple is the easiest way for me!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Some of the best ways to learn anything is with a visual. Just showing the op what to look for since he was unsure.


LoL, I know you just have to understand how my mind works.  :Wink:

----------


## shadowsnakes

I have a new litter of perplexing weanlings I am trying to sex. A few days ago a friend asked what I was doing and was horrified when I responded with "Googling pics of rat balls."

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-14-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You should get into the Veterinary Fieldseems like 90% of what we do deals with testicles and stuff lol

----------


## shadowsnakes

> You should get into the Veterinary Fieldseems like 90% of what we do deals with testicles and stuff lol


You should have seen me this morning. "I can't find this friggin penis!" Ahh, good times at 6 am.

----------

